# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Da li znate nekog tko je dobio otkaz nakon porodiljnog?

## kruna

Drage žene, radimo malo istraživanje vezano za otkaze nakon isteka porodiljnog dopusta. 
Ovdje Vas tražimo informacije ili osobna iskustva o slijedećem: Da li ste čule ili doživjele da je netko, nakon što se vratio na posao, dobio otkaz i to u roku 15 dana. 
U tu kategoriju NE ulaze zaposlenice koje su bile vezane ugovorom na određeno vrijeme, koje su radile u tvrtkama koje su se u međuvremenu zatvorile ili doživjele stečaj! 

Dakle da li je itko dobio otkaz nakon PDa, a bio zaposlen na neodređeno! 

Molili bismo vas konkretne primjere razloga za otkaz, ak nije bed

----------

Baci pogled na arhivu Večernjeg lista, od zadnjih tjedan dana, rubrika Otvoreno...

Cura je bila na porodiljnom godinu dana, došla na posao s kolačima da proslave, da bi je šef pozvao u ured nakon čestitanja i dao otkaz 'jer firma nije karitas' ili tako nešto...  :Shock:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Oriana

Anči, znači u večernjaku sam to pročitala, a ja čitavo vrijeme mislim negdje na internetu

da, samo nigdje nije napisala da li je dobila otkaz ili joj je istekao ugovor na određeno vrijeme (što nije otkaz).

----------


## Kate13

Nisam mogla izdrzati, a da se ne javim. Ja sam imala ugovor na odredjeno i kao sto vecina zna JASNO I GLASNO mi je receno da sam si sama kriva sto sam odabrala ostati na porodiljnom, a ne vratiti se u firmu i da mi se zbog toga nece produziti ugovor....
Nist pametno nisam htjela reci, samo to da imate moju apsolutnu podrsku za bilo kakve pokusaje da se stvari promjene!

----------


## VedranaV

Podižem i editirala sam naslov.

----------


## ivana7997

ja.

ali upravo sam pokrenula radni spor pa necu nis o tome dok ne zavrsi.

----------


## ivana7997

e, ali imam iskustvo iz prve trudnoće

dakle, dvoje djece, dva otkaza.

samo je u prvom slucaju bio ugovor o radu na određeno vrijeme, a sad je na neodređeno.

Radila u školi, kad sam se zapošljavala bilo je rečeno da je na odr. vrijeme ali da ce biti mjesta poslije toga, pa da nema frke. Ja u meduvremenu zatrudnila, kako sam predavala dva predmeta, za zamjenu su nasli dvije profesorice. Nakon isteka porodiljnog, meni ponudili najprije novi ugovor za preostalih par mjeseci sa manjom satnicom (nije koristilo što sam odbila potpisati - radila sam manje, i potpisala ga kad sam odlazila jer mi nisu htjeli dati knjižicu  :Sad: ), a kad je i to isteklo - doviđenja. Njih dvije još uvijek rade. Na neodređeno.

----------


## renci

ja sam dobila otkaz nakon prve trudnoće, prije skoro četiri godine. radila sam na neodređeno kod privatnika. već sam bila pisala o tome, no ono osnovno- rekao mi je da mu je žena koju je zaposlio umjesto mene obećala da više neće rađati a da tko zna za mene, a naravno sad ću kao biti više na bolovanju nego na poslu, ma uglavnom samo gluposti. to mi je sve rekao par dana prije nego sam se trebala vretiti na posao, ponudio mi je mjesećnu plaću, i plaćeni godišnji, velikodušno, ali po minimalcu na koji sam bila prijavljena, iako sam uvijek dobivala veću plaću za koju se kao nije smjelo znati. znate kako je to kod nekih privatnika. nisam htjela na to pristati, informirala sam se o svojim pravima i angažirala odvjetnika, nasreću poznatog, koji je vrlo brzo sve sredio. kad sam mu nakon dva tri mjeseca došla s pozivom na sud u kome je bilo određen datum za prvo ročište, shvatio je da samnom nema šale i uspjeli smo se nagoditi za novac. u međuvremenu sam uspjele naći posao, hitno, jer mi je muž bio u vojsci a ja s emom bez ikakvih prihoda. isplatio mi je sve što sam ga tražila, po pravoj plaći a ne po minimalcu. više ga nikad nisam vidjela, a u taj dio grada više ne odlazim jer mi je to jedno od stresnijih iskustava u životu. mislim da kad bih ga vidjela,usprkos dogovoru, mogla bih mu počupati kosu. gadi mi se , brr još me trese bijes kad se svega toga sjetim

----------


## ivana7997

da ne otvaram novi topic, ovdje ću pitati

kad je Kate bila na Latinici, vikao je neki tip da treba tužiti poslodavca, jer da će on morati iz svog džepa platiti kaznu od 80 tisućica kuna.

e sad. mene zanima to kome ga i kako treba cinkati da to plati i jel to fakat istina.  i kaj on treba napravit da bi tu kaznu morao platiti. i kome će tu kaznu platiti.

ovaj moj je dao otkaz meni na pd.

----------


## Oriana

Ivana, imaš na portalu tekst o zabrani otkaza
Nisam sigurna da li sam ažurirala podatke o kaznama, ali znam da spominjem i kazne u tekstu

----------


## vesna72

Kazne su 61-100.000 kn za poslodavca (pravnu osobu) i 7-10.000 kn za odgovornu osobu u pravnoj osobi, ako otkaže ugovor o radu suprotno odredbama čl. 70 Zakona o radu, odnosno ako:

"za vrijeme trudnoće, korištenja porodnoga dopusta, korištenja prava na rad u skraćenom radnom vremenu roditelja, odnosno posvojitelja, korištenja posvojiteljskog dopusta i dopusta za njegu djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, otkaže trudnici, odnosno osobi koja se koristi nekim od spomenutih prava "


Shvatila sam da si ti već pokrenula radni spor, dakle na pravom si putu. Držim fige   :Smile: 

Kaznu će platiti po završetku spora.

----------


## ivana7997

povukao je odluku. nakon tuzbe. znaci li to da nista od kazne?

----------


## dona

:Embarassed:  davno se netko javljao na ovom dijelu forma sudeci po datumima, ali ja moram reci nesto... nisam dobila otkaz, ali... povratak na posao nakon druge trudnoce bio je cak bolji nego sto sam ocekivala. svi toliko dobri ljubazni susretljivi! previse dobro da ne bi smrdilo! premjestena sam na drugo radno mjesto, s boljeg na losije bez objasnjenja i bez argumenata. znam da se ne moez usporedjivati s curama koje su dobile otkaz, ali ipak je grozno! na pitanje zasto, sutnja! pa kao nema veze, nista se nije promijenilo, sve je proslo pod krinkom reorganizacije! maknuta sam dok si rekao keks! ovim putem cestitam _reorganizatoru_![/i]  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mamy

da da evo ja se tek sad uključila na ovaj forum...ja sam dobila otkaz kad sam bila prvi put na porodiljnom ma išla sam na državni inspektorat i rekli su mida  bi trebala dobit i neku otpremninu a ja dobila poštom da to odbijaju....

----------


## Teica

Da još malo podignem temu !

Ja sam dobila otkaz nakon porodiljnog.

U međuvremenu, dok sam bila na porodiljnom, zaposlili drugu djelatnicu (najbolju frendicu).

Firma se ubrzo nakon toga zatvorila.

I nije neka priča, jel da?

----------


## Blitva

Davno je to bilo, ali ja sam dobila otkaz točno na djetetov prvi rođendan, poslije više od 9 godina rada u toj firmi s ugovorom na neodređeno vrijeme. Neopisivo mi je žao što ih nisam tužila.

----------


## Pettite

Ne mogu vjerovati kako bezobraznih poslodavaca ima...uf!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  Imaju sreću što se takvo nešto meni nije desilo, inače bi ih bilo svugdje. 

Naime, moje iskustvo je zapravo iskustvo frendice koja je dobila nonšalantnu ucjenu...preseljenje na položaj koji je stupanj niži (za koji je potrebna sss, dok je ona 4,5 god. radila posao za koji ima završen vss), ili otkaz...i to joj je saopćeno bez pol pardona, u brk, prvi dan po povratkus porodiljnog koji ni nije koristila punu godinu dana nego nešto više od 8 mjeseci...I imala je ugovor na neodređeno.
Budući da je lošijeg financijskog stanja, morala je prihvatiti šljakanje na mnogo drugačijem, težem radnom mjestu...a nije ih željela tužiti zbog našeg divnog i efikasnog pravnog sistema...i što bi prije bankrotirala plaćajući postupke i ročišta...nego što bi joj se isplatilo ono šta je slijedi...

Grozne su to stvari...Kakva pronatalitetna politika! Množite se Hrvati, no nakon toga  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  Sramota.

----------


## Mravica

Radim kao knjigovođa i u obračunu plaća i bojim se uopće iznositi svoja iskustva kako ne bih dala poslodavcima ideje i savijete kako otpustiti djelatnika koji se vratio s porodiljnog...

----------


## partyka

Prijateljici se to dogodilo prije par mjeseci. No ona ih nije tužila jer su joj teška srca dali otkaz i jer joj je uvijek bilo lijepo tamo, ali kriza je uzela svoje i nemaju više ni pola klijenata koje su imali kada je ona odlazila na porodiljni i vrlo vjerojatno će se firma uskoro zatvoriti.

----------


## koksy

Ja nisam dobila nakon porodiljnog nego nakon komplikacija koje su, nazalost, zavrsile spontanim. Bila sam primljena na neodredeno, 2 dana nakon spontanog sefica me telefonom obavjestila da nakon isteka bolovanja dobivam otkaz. Do prije komplikacija je, navodno, bila zadovoljna samnom, barem mi je tako govorila. Na moje mjesto je dosla puno mlada cura koj ne planira djecu tako skoro...

----------


## zarrin

ja sam dobila otkaz poslan preporučeno na dan kada sam otišla u bolnicu roditi a radna knjižica mi je uručena preko MM-a. ugovor je bio na određeno,iako se ovdje govori o ugovorima na neodređeno,no uvjet da mi se isti produži sa ugovorom na neodređeno je bio da položim pravosudni ispit-koji sam trudna u roku i položila. no umjesto toga dobila sam otkaz a šefica je rekla da joj je dosta trudnoća i da je kvota trudnica što se nje tiče ispunjena!
stvar možda ne bi ni bila tako čudna ili drugačija od hrv.stvarnosti i pronatalitetne politike u praksi da se ne radi o pravosudnom tijelu u kojemu sam ja radila, onom koje treba štititi i provoditi zakone.
ubrzo nakon mene se u istoj situaciji našla dr.kolegica no eto radi rodbinskih veza sa šeficom,nije završila kao ja bez posla.
danas mi je bolje i učinjena mi je usluga jer su mi se nova vrata otvorila...

----------


## Pepita

Znam jako puno žena koje su dobile otkaz odmah nakon porodiljnog, a radile su na neodređeno vrijeme.
Konkretna objašnjenja koja su dobivala glase: višak radne snage, zamjena koja obavlja duplo više posla pa je "njen" posao postao višak, nova radnica se pokazala puno kvalitetnijom što je jako bitno za dobrobit firme, firma zadnje vrijeme ne funkcionira kako treba pa je bolje da na vrijeme odete, pojavile su se neke čakule pa vas ne mogu vratiti na posao nakon što sam čuo/la za to.....itd, itd...

----------


## KristinaLara

Naša susjeda, nakon isteka porodiljnog i tek što je krenulo privikavanje u vrtiću, uručen joj je otkaz. Razlog kriza.

----------


## Bobina

Izgleda da nema kraja bezobrazluku privatnika. Evo ja sam friška među mamama koje su se trebale vratiti s porodiljnog. Koristila sam godišnji odmor i čim je prošlo 15 dana, zvali su me u firmu i rekli da za mene više nema posla, da je kriza, da smanjuju broj ljudi.....a na mom radnom mjestu već sjedi osoba koja me mijenjala dok sam bila na porodiljnom. Tužila bi ih, ali se bojim da mi ne promijene otkaz kao tehnološkom višku u nešto drugo, pa da ne izgubim prava na Zavodu za zapošljavanje. I sve to nakon 13 godina rada u istoj firmi, nakon što sam najbolje godine i zdravlje ostavila tamo, sad su me odbacili kao potrošenu papuču koju više ne trebaju... :Sad:

----------


## Yakany

Hay 

Have a glance over the  archives Vecernji list from last week, feature open ,the girl was on maternity leave a year, came to work with a cake to celebrate, to the chief called the office after greetings and resigned "because the company did not Caritas 'or something like that ,

----------


## ari1

pa evo i ja sam jedna od onih koja je dobila otkaz nakon porodiljnog dopusta ito odmah po završetku niti ne čeka onih 15 dana koje bi me trebao držati. stvarno si svašta dopuštaju. tek sam sada malo istraživala i vidila da me nesmije otpustit 15 dana nakon završetka porodiljnog dopusta ako to ućini pokrenut ću tužbu i poslat mu svu inspekcija (ako će šta napravit jer su svi podplaćeni) :Mad:

----------


## dalila

ja sam isto jedna od tih kojima se sprema otkaz, ali nakon produžene njege djeteta zbog smetnji u razvoju, koja mi je odobrena prije nekoliko dana i to na rok od godine dana. poslodavac me obavijestio ukoliko u roku od 3.mjeseca ne dođem na posao u skraćenom radnom vremenu, da mi slijedi otkaz po povratku na posao. da li netko možda zna koja su moja prava u ovom slučaju?

----------


## Nattaa

Ja sam dobila otkaz nakon porodiljnog. 5 godina kod njega na neodređeno, prešla iz druge firme gdje sam također bila na neodređeno. I tako, odlučim se ja u 34-oj na dijete, a on taman ugovorio tonu posla, dakle skoro sam se počela ispričavati kad sam mu saopćila "sretnu vijest". Vidjela sam odmah da tu nešto gadno ne štima i pitala ga prije odlaska na komplikacije da li se on nešto ljuti na mene, ne bih vam mogla opisati njegovu reakciju, ali moja je bila : Dobit ću otkaz! Iiii tako je i bilo. Odlučila sam da ću ga tužiti zbog nezakonitog otkaza, netko me doslovno mijenja. Bez obzira što mi ne pada na pamet tamo ponovno raditi, što i ne moram, želim da i ja njemu sad malo stvorim problem. Dakle, kad dobijete odluku o otkazu(prije samog otkaza), imate 15 dana da uložite, naravno ako imate osnove, zahtjev za zaštitu prava, nakon toga on ima 15 dana da se očituje po tome, a ako vas izignorira slijedi tužba. Nemojte se bojati tužbe ako imate osnove za to, svaki odvjetnik za radno pravo pogledat će vaše papire i saslušati vas besplatno. Treba stati nekako na rep takvim ljudima, oni uvijek računaju na našu neinformiranost, emocije i besparicu i vjeruju kako ništa nećemo poduzeti. E pa ja baš hoću šefe!

----------

